# lost router password



## originale

I have a secure router but have lost the password. Am I doomed? I need to let somebody have access but don't know the password. Anyway to reset to factory and start again?

thanks


----------



## johnwill

Well, the make/model would help here.

To reset most SOHO routers, hold the recessed reset button for 15 seconds or longer with power on.


----------



## hwy133

Well, i had the same problem. 
Didnt find any solutions but to reset all the settings. 
Negatie side, you have to reconfigure, but its not a problem. usually shouldnt take more than 10 mins. 
To reset hold reset button for 15s as mentioned bu johnwill. Then type 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 in your browser to configure te router


----------



## originale

Thank you. At least I know all is not lost.


----------



## johnwill

If you're having any problems recovering, do this.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## L1Technician

If you reset the router for 15 seconds or more than 15 second it means that you will need update and upload the firmware in the router. It will bring up the firmware upgrade page. The normal reset is only for 10 seconds.


----------



## johnwill

L1Technician said:


> If you reset the router for 15 seconds or more than 15 second it means that you will need update and upload the firmware in the router. It will bring up the firmware upgrade page. The normal reset is only for 10 seconds.


BUZZ, WRONG! :4-thatsba Where are you getting all these "gems" I see posted? Resetting to factory defaults does NOT affect the firmware load at all in the router!


----------



## L1Technician

Hey Johnwill try resetting your router more than 15 seconds and tell me if that router will not gives you a firmware update page. Your acting like a pro huh. The normal reset is only 10 seconds dude.:4-thatsba


----------



## Cellus

I'm sorry L1Technician but your information is incorrect.

The "reset" button on the back of routers is what is known, in full, as the "Factory Reset" or "Factory Default Reset" button. Holding this button for a prolonged period of time will reset the router back to its original clean state. When this happens the router will automatically reload the firmware settings which were set when rolled out of the factory, hence the name "Factory Reset or Factory Default". This is helpful when you can no longer gain access to the router's settings but have physical access, either because you can not log into the router due to a lost password or the software is corrupted.

The time it takes to factory reset a Home/SOHO router varies - suggestions from professionals and even network hardware manufacturers vary from 15 seconds to even a full minute. This is highly dependent on how the reset feature was designed for the router. One thing is for sure across the whole board - they do not want the feature to be accidentally tripped, which is why measures are taken to prevent such an occurence, from a long trigger time to a button which can only be pressed using a pin (or small ballpoint pen).

Please note that John and I are both experienced and certified network professionals. We have reset a lot of routers in our time. :wink:

Addendum: There are several types of resets. Factory resets are not synonymous with Hard resets, or Soft resets.


----------



## L1Technician

I respect your comments and your experienced. Try resetting a D-link router for more than 30 seconds. Send me a message if im wrong a firmware upgrade page will appear.


----------



## johnwill

I just took a DI-524 out of the closet, and I held the reset button for one minute, then released it. As expected, it reset the factory defaults, also just as I expected. 

You're wrong. Happy?


----------

